# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Complete History Of The Soviet Union Arranged To The Melody Of Tetris

## ST

I just made Russian subtitles for some funny song about Russian history and Tetris. Feel free to write correstions and suggestions.  ::

----------


## fortheether

> I just made Russian subtitles for some funny song about Russian history and Tetris. Feel free to write correstions and suggestions.

 
Nice.  Here are a couple of commercials that used to run on American TV many years ago:  YouTube - Wendy's Commercial - Soviet Fashion Show  YouTube - Another Wendy's Soviet commercial (198 ::  
Scott

----------

